# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] Προβλημα παγου σε ψυγειο No-Frost Pitsos P1KCS3703D/01

## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Καλησπέρα σας μετά από πολύ καιρό απουσίας!  :Smile: 
Ας πάμε στο θέμα μας!
Εχω ενα ψυγειο Πιτσος μοντελο P1KCS3703D/01 το οποιο δεν ειχε ψυξη! Η κατάψυξη ήταν στους 8 βαθμούς και ο θάλαμος ψύξης λίγο πιο κάτω από την θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος!
Άνοιξα την κατάψυξη (ξεβίδωσα πλάτη και πάτο )κει είδα ότι ο πάγος είχε φτάσει μέχρι την μέση του ανεμιστήρα! Άρα δεν γύρναγε!
πρόσεξα ακόμα ότι το  συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο έχει μια αντίσταση για να κάνει μόνο του απόψυξη! 
Τι κάνουμε πως ελέγχουμε αν λειτουργεί σωστά η αντίσταση? 
Από τον controler την εντολή για να δουλέψει η αντίσταση την δίνει με ρελεδακι?
Τώρα που καθάρισα τους πάγους λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά φοβάμαι ότι σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα (σχεδόν μήνας) θα ξανακάνει τα ίδια. 
Το λέω αυτό γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά το είχα ξεπαγώσει χωρίς βέβαια να το ανοίξω  και δούλεψε για ένα μήνα σχεδόν μετά έπεφτε η απόδοση του ώσπου στο τέλος έγινε απλό ντουλάπι! 
Γι αυτό το άνοιξα, να δω τι γίνεται 
Σημειώνω ότι σωληνάκια υπερχείλισης κλπ τα καθάρισα όλα!
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου πει ή να μου δώσει το κύκλο λειτουργίας ή το service manual του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου ώστε να το τσεκάρω! 

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## dal_kos

Γεια σου Παναγιώτη,
Από το όνομα σου, φαντάζομαι είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος, οπότε μάλλον θα έχεις ένα πολύμετρο ή μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα. Αν έχεις πολύμετρο, θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις τις αντιστάσεις και να τις μετρήσεις, ώστε να δεις αν έχουν καεί. Αυτό είναι το συχνότερο πρόβλημα στα ψυγεία no-frost. Αν οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι οκ, τότε θα πρέπει να δεις το χρονικό σου. Το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο service manual για να σου πω πιο συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, ωστόσο οι αντιστάσεις απόψυξης συνήθως βρίσκονται στο πίσω μέρος της κατάψυξης, ανάμεσα στο στοιχείο.
Δοκίμασε τις αντιστάσεις και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παρομοίως σύμφωνος με το #2 . 
Αλλά επειδή και η καλή συνεννόηση  είναι το παν ...



> Τώρα που καθάρισα τους πάγους λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά φοβάμαι ότι σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα (σχεδόν μήνας) θα ξανακάνει τα ίδια


Μετά το καθάρισμα ... όταν το ξαναβάζεις να λειτουργήσει στις πρώτες ώρες τουλάχιστον ... βλέπεις ότι κατεβάζει δυνατές ψύξεις στην κατάψυξη / συντήρηση? (κάνει παύσεις? ξεκινά/σταματά?)  ... για να αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση να έχει κακή απόδοση. 

Και αν οι πόρτες οι εξωτερικές είναι τα λάστιχα τους στεγανά . ή παρατηρεί κάτι περίεργες ενδείξεις στο καντράν π.χ. κωδικός σφάλματος / αλάρμ .κτλ (σημείωση ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω το μοντέλο και ότι ρωτάω το ρωτάω τυπικά και αυθαίρετα).

----------


## yangoulas

Καλημέρα σας! Το δικό μου μοντέλο είναι το 3704D, λογικά μάλλον είναι λίγο νεότερο. Εμένα άρχισε να βγάζει νερά από τους αεραγωγούς της συντήρησης και παράλληλα να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία στη συντήρηση. Η κατάψυξη λειτουργούσε μια χαρά. Το άνοιξα μια φορά πριν 2 μήνες και είδα ότι έιχε πιάσει πολύ πάγο το στοιχείο ψύξης όπως επίσης και μπροστά στους αεραγωγούς που έρχονται από την κατάψυξη. Έλιωσα τους πάγους με πιστολάκι, τα έβαλα όλα στη θέση τους και το ξεκίνησα πάλι. Αυτή τη φορά μου κατέβασε υπερβολικά την θερμοκρασία στη συντήρηση, μέχρι και στους 2 βαθμούς  C. Με τις μέρες ανέβαινε σιγά σιγά μέχρι που φάνηκε να κρατάει κανονική θερμοκρασία. Πρίν από καμμιά βδομάδα όμως άρχισαν να μαζέυονται πάλι σταγόνες νερό στο πάνω μέρος της συντήρησης και έχθές η θερμοκρασία έπιασε αυτή του δωματίου. Άνοιγμα ξανά σήμερα πάγος και τηλέφωνο στον τεχνικό. 
Μου άλλαξε το λαστιχάκι του εξαερισμού που βρίσκεται σε μια στρογγυλή τρύπα προς το κάτω μέρος του ψυγείου στην πίσω πλευρα και δεξιά όπως το κοιτάμε από πίσω. Είχε ξεραθεί μου είπε και έπαιρνε αέρα, γι αυτό και έπιανε πάγο η κατάψυξη βουλόνοντας τους αεραγωγούς. Μου είπε πως είναι φυσιολογική φθορά και καλό είναι να αλλάζεται μόλις παρουσιάζονται τα πρώτα σημάδια ανόδου θερμοκρασίας στη συντήρηση. Το ψυγείο μου είναι 5 ετών και το κόστος ήταν μαζί με τα εργατικά 35 Ευρώ. Άμα ξαναγίνει θα το αλλάξω μόνος μου. Ήταν πάρα πολύ απλό. Ελπίζω να είναι και σε σένα το ίδιο. 
Χαίρε και να υγειαίνετε..

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σας Ευχαριστώ για το χρονο σας. 
 Το να μετρήσω την αντισταση ειναι ευκολο αλλα όχι τώρα γιατι ειμαι εκτώς! 
Οντως το σκευτικα αλα ειχε τελειώσει η μπαταρια απο το πολυμετρο και στις 1 το βράδυ που είχα καταφερει να φτάσω το μεστο σημειο για να βρώ την αντισταση ...ηταν αργά.
Το εβαλα σε λειτουργία ξημερώματα.  Οντως μολις το καθάρισα εγαλε αρκετή ψύξη τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά θα δείξει βεβαια!
Το να μετρήσω την αντίσταση ειναι ευκολο γιατι εχει ενα μικρό παραθυράκι εκει που έίναι το φις! 
Το να ελέγξω το χρονικό απόψυξης δεν ειναι τόσο ευκολο γιατί, εχει μονο ενα κουμπί επιλογης θερμοκρασιας και ενα κουμπι SUPER. την απόψυξη πρέπει να την κάνει λογικά απο εντολή θερμοστάτη!!
 Αν δεν βρώ το πως δουλεύει το συγκεκριμένο δεν μπορώ να δω αν δίνει ρευμα στην αντίσταση σε περίπτωση που είναι καλή και όχι καμενη! 
Οντως το σωληνάκι που εχει για την υπερχείληση το εχει με τετοιο τρόπο που να μην αφήνει τον αερα να εισελθει μεσα στην καταψυξη!
 :Smile:  
Νεοτερα στε 3 βδομάδες περίπου!!!
 :Smile: 
ευχαριστώ και παλι ολους σας!

----------

